# Chausson Welcome Suite



## Bluemooner

We have just looked at a Chausson Welcome suite 2011 with 2,000 miles we didn't go particular to look at one we were only getting chemicals for the caravan toilet, anyway we looked at at a lot of motorhomes and this seemed the best layout for us. The bed comes down from the roof does this cause any problems? Are there any major faults with Chausson?


----------



## EJB

Aren't 'Welcome' and 'Suite' different models?


----------



## Bluemooner

Now you have me thinking

Andy


----------



## Bluemooner

Just looked at the pics i have taken and it says Welcome Suite on the side

Regards
Andy


----------



## UncleNorm

*Re: CHAUSSON WELCOME SUITE*

Hi Andy. How are you?



Bluemooner said:


> We have just looked at a Chausson Welcome suite 2011 with 2,000 miles we didn't go particular to look at one we were only getting chemicals for the caravan toilet, anyway we looked at at a lot of motorhomes and this seemed the best layout for us. The bed comes down from the roof does this cause any problems? _*Are there any major faults with Chausson*_?


There is a very intelligent couple of subscribers on MHFacts who had a Chausson for 4 years and then traded it in for another Chausson. I don't think they'd have done that if there were any major faults. 

At the present time, we have an Adria. If... if... we ever changed, I'd be happy to look at Chausson. Have I answered your question sufficiently? :wink:

Stay well.


----------



## Bluemooner

Thanks for the repy yes that is useful i am reading reviews at the moment 

Andy


----------



## rayc

I had a 2008 Welcome 75 from new for a 3 years and was very happy with it. It needed no dealer repairs during the time I had it but I was happy to do anything minor myself in any event.

Chausson are a respected brand within the Trigano group and I don't believe they have any inherent major problems. I have spoken to many owners, UK, French and Dutch and they have always said they were pleased with them.


----------



## thevines

Hi,

We looked at the Suite before buying a Welcome 78. Our main objection to the Suite is that the two rear passenger seat belts are lap belts and not 3 point. No good for grandchild car seat.

Having said that we are very pleased with Chausson's products though we've only had the 78 for 6 weeks!

thevines


----------



## Spacerunner

Had my Chausson new in May 2007.
Very few faults and no equipment problems at all.
The only problem I can see with the drop down bed on the Suite is if you run out of electrical power. Maybe they supply a winder so you can raise and lower it manually.


----------



## mikebeaches

Hi - I'm a Chausson supporter! They make innovative vans. Generally good value too.

And although I think the Welcome Suite has some clever design features, we decided, on balance, it wasn't the best arrangement for us. 

I'm quite tall, and the drop-down bed reduces the headroom somewhat in the living area. And we weren't wildly keen on the island kitchen idea - but those are just a couple of personal views.

Needless, to say, we like the layout of the Chausson we've got - even though it's in the budget 'Flash' range. We bought it new 18 months ago (before that we had a used Rapido). The Chausson has given good service so far, with no real problems.

I certainly like the higher standard decor and finish of the 'Welcome' models, however.


----------



## brynric

We've just bought a 5 year old Chausson, a Flash 08. We've not had it for long and as its our first motorhome we've not much to compare it with. However I'm impressed by build quality so far for a budget van. It appears to be comfortable, efficient with (touchwood) no problems so far.


----------



## rayc

Hi, I have a copy of the Chausson 2008 model range album. Condition as new and free to anyone who wants it.
First come first serve so post on here and then give me a pm.
Ray


----------



## Bluemooner

Thanks for your reply's very helpful

Andy


----------



## HeatherChloe

These look like a roomy design, but for me, the lack of storage for things like outside chairs and tables is a problem. Also, no spare berths, so you can't put up a friend without being on a site and putting up a tent - but no storage for a tent. So, would only work if you only ever go alone.


----------



## Agilityman

Can't comment on the Welcome Suite. However I can comment on build quality.

We have a Flash S2, which we love because of its layout, but I would not buy another Chausson. We have found the build quality very poor. 24 faults on a new 2011 van. One of them very serious - 240v a.c. electrical wiring. Most of the faults were cosmetic, but very annoying. Some were design faults and needed switches moving, etc. Two of the windows were badly rippled, they were replaced with new ones which unfortunately were no better than the originals. The main habitation door retainer catch broke after 4 days ownership. Many of the door/table catchs were not working and needed refitting to work. I could go on and on.


----------



## Jezport

We had a flash 03 a couple of years back. The build quality was far better than we expected at the budget price it cost. We had no major issues. We changed for a bigger van.


----------



## Bluemooner

Thanks for all your comments

Andy


----------



## G4EKF

We have a Chausson Wellcome 78 eb for 11 months and have done 8000 miles. The battery failled on our first trip to france and this was changed by the dealer.

I noticed a small problem with the roof panel, it appeared to have no glue on the front section. 

Chausson advised me that only two companies in the UK could carry out the repair work.

I wanted it repaired in the Tournon factory and they offered me the use of another motorhome if I visited the factory. 

I decided to travel to france and was really pleased with the service. The motorhome was repaired in 4 days and the complete MH was inspected by their quality control department and some minor things which I had not noticed were changed.

I was given a Wellcome 19 to use on my visit and this was not as good as my 78 but ok for the holiday.

Chausson were very good and offered to change anything in the MH that I was not happy with.

I wanted them to do the full habitation check but owing to the very frosty weather at the time they could not carry out the full checks. 

It is the company policy to put the vehicle in the rain shed for 24 hours before carrying out the damp tesing. A continouse spraying of water is carried out and owing to the temperature at the time -9 degrees this could not be done.

I will definately by another Chausson in a couple of years.

Steve
G4EKF


----------



## greygit

We have a new Welcome 64 and we are off on our first trip in it next week so can't give a totally accurate criticism of it as yet but so far no problem with the quality ( had a Rapido before)and the drive experience is superb ....fingers crossed.
Gary


----------



## geraldandannie

UncleNorm said:


> There is a very intelligent couple of subscribers on MHFacts who had a Chausson for 4 years and then traded it in for another Chausson. I don't think they'd have done that if there were any major faults.


*cough* were my ears burning?

Sorry - just seen this thread. We bought a Welcome 85 after seeing, and admiring, Spacerunner's at a show rally. That was in Autumn 2007. We did over 20,000 miles in it, and loved it. We enjoyed trips to Northern Italy, Germany, and several tours around France.

We did have a water ingress problem, but Highbridge fixed it without question, removing joint caps and re-sealing where the roof meets the sides. Since that time, we had no problem.

Due to our circumstances changing (we are now retired, and spend longer away, but using aires more), we wanted more bathroom space. Our '85 had the French bed / bathroom alongside arrangement. We bought our Welcome 76 last June. It has a rear bathroom behind the bed, with more more room. As a benefit, storage is also increased, which suits our longer trip lifestyle. We've completed over 5,000 miles, and we're currently in Southern Spain. Love the layout.

Quality-wise, I don't think you can beat the Chausson for quality/price tradeoff. We love 'em!

We looked at the Suite, but we have different sleep patterns, so we needed lounge space when the bed was in use. Also, although the Suite was nice and small, we were a bit concerned (as someone previously said) about storage space for long-term touring.

Gerald


----------

